# Fordson engine conversion kits



## Eric Schulz (Jan 30, 2007)

If you are the owner of a Fordson CLM conversion like the photo on the left, I would love to hear from you.
Also, anyone with information on Ailsa Craig, Hercules, Invincible, Perkins Leopard and Wolf, Vendeuvre, Waukesha, Wisconsin or any other conversions you may know of. I am only interested in commercially available, not home made. I don't want to know how you fitted a Cat D8 engine into your 1936 Fordson!
We have the CLM, plus a Leopard in English N's, and an L4 Perkins in an E27N.
Thanks.

Eric


----------



## wass (Jan 3, 2007)

Hi. I know there were a lot of kits made for a lot of engine changes, but I think most changes were made by just plain clever people. Most bell housings are one of a couple standard sizes, from there things get interesting. I've got an old Cletrac that might get an upgrade. Have Fun!


----------

